# الشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2011)

*صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير



*​


----------



## BITAR (14 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

*اين اسمائهم*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم في فردوس النعيم


----------



## النهيسى (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*




BITAR قال:


> *اين اسمائهم*​


أنا جمعت صورهم فى صوره واحده
وبحثت كتتتتتتتتتير لم أتمكن من معرفه أسمائهم​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

مع المسيح ذاك افضل​


----------



## النهيسى (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> ربنا ينيح نفوسهم في فردوس النعيم


*آمين اختى مونكا ... شكراا*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

الـشاب الصغير اسمة مينا
قريتة فى جريدة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

الله يرحمهم ويديهم علي قد رحمته


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

*الشهيدة مريم فكرى - 16 عام 
الزاوية الحمرا - القاهرة





أصيبت برصاصة فى وجهها وهى تقوم بتصوير الأحداث من سطح منزلها

[YOUTUBE]su05TBndGfA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للصور

ربنا ينيح روحهم

مريم فكرى برده !!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

*مايكل وصفى أبادير - 23 سنة - الزاوية الحمرا 





 أصيب بطلق نارى فى الجانب الأيسر أثناء سيره بالطريق
*

[YOUTUBE]mHYIW7umGt0&feature=player_embedded#at=146[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## احبك يا قوتى (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

غير مينا واحد اسمه ابانوب والأخر جرجس


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

*جرجس لمعى - 30 سنة






أصيب بطلق نارى فى الرقبة أمام قسم الزاويا الحمرا فى الرقبة*


[YOUTUBE]mNorXcb6MJ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

الرب يرحمهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

*الشهيد ابانوب عوض الله نعيم - 18 سنة



أصيب بطلق نارى فى رأسه أمام قسم الزاوية أثناء نقله للمصابين


[YOUTUBE]MOpQ7u4jsy8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## qwyui (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

يتشفعلنا امام الرب وربنا موجود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

شكرا على الصور
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

*الشهيد مينا نبيل هلالى





استشهد برصاصة مطاطية اخترقت وجهه وأصابته بنزيف داخلى، تسبب فى وفاته​*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*

ايه ده في حاجة غريبة
كلهم اصابات بالرصاص وفي منطقة الراس
وتقريبا في نفس المنطقة اللي هي الزاوية الحمرا 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا تعليق بجد
الله ينيح نفوسهم​


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*




tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا استاذ نهيسى للصور
> 
> ربنا ينيح روحهم
> 
> مريم فكرى برده !!!!


آمين
شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور لشهداء الاقباط فى ثورة الغضب 25 يناير*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشهيد مينا نبيل هلالى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا للأضافات 
سلام المسيح أخى الغالى*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2011)

*بعض من شهداء الاقباط في ثورة التحرير*

*بعض من شهداء الاقباط في ثورة التحرير*

كتبها عبد صموئيل فارس

داخل ميدان التحرير صبيحة يوم السبت 29 يناير قابلني مراسل جريدة النيويورك تايمز الامريكيه وبدون ترتيب طلب اجراء حوار معي حول تواجدي ولماذا خرجت وماهي مطالبي ؟ وأثناء الحوار عرف انني مسيحي، فقال مندهشاً انه يعلم ان الكنيسة القبطية منعت رعاياها من الخروج للتظاهر، فقلت له أن الاقباط خرجوا منذ ليلة تفجير كنيسة القديسين إلى الشارع المصري وهو المكان الطبيعي للتعبير عن احتجاجهم، وأنهم لن يعودوا مرة اخرى. اما من جهة الكنيسة، فقد صرح قداسة البابا أنه لا مانع في الخروج للتظاهر طالما كانت المظاهرات سلمية، أما أن يكون هناك عنف وتخريب فهذا ما لا يصح. ويبدو أن مراسل جريدة النيويورك تايمز كان متابعاً جيداً للاحداث، فقال أنه سمع أن بعض رجال الكنيسة من القسوس قد دعوا الاقباط لعدم الخروج، فاجبته قائلاً أن من دعوا الاقباط لعدم الخروج يتلقون هذه الاوامر من جهات أمنية تتبع النظام، وان هؤلاء لايمثلون الاقباط بل يمثلون أنفسهم ومراكزهم فقط، اما انا وغيري الالاف من الاقباط الذين تراهم في ميدان التحرير فقد خرجنا لاننا مصريون نعشق تراب بلادنا ونريد التغيير. و عندما سألني عن مطالبنا، قلت له أن مطالب الجميع في ميدان التحرير هي الحرية والكرامة بصفه عامة، والحياة الكريمة كباقي البشر، فليس من المعقول ان اجد ثروات بلادي وخيراتها تنهب ويتم الاستيلاء عليها من النخبة الحاكمة بينما يعم الفقر والجوع والفساد في ارجاء البلاد. وبالاضافة إلى ذلك، فأنا كقبطي اريد ان اصلي وانا في امان. ثمة أردفت قائلاً أنني كمسيحي لم يكن مسموحاً لي بدخول اماكن معينة في بلدي ووطني لاعتبارات كان النظام البائد يطلق عليها "أمن قومي". فهذا النظام الفاسد كان يقوم بتخويني والتشكيك في وطنيتي، وكان يضربني بالرصاص الحي داخل كنيستي إذا ما حاولت الصلاة فيها، مذكراً محاوري بما حدث في حي العمرانية بالجيزة. فرد علي متسائلاً إن كنت لا أخشى أن يصير التيار الاسلامي هو البديل، فقلت له أن قبل يوم 25 كان هذا في الحسبان، لكن الان وبعد ما رأيناه جميعاً في مظاهرات التحرير فقد تلاشت اسطورة الاخوان. كنت اعتقد انهم اقوي من ذلك، لكنني فوجئت بانهم اضعف مما كنا نتصور، وفي اعتقادي الشخصي فان النظام البائد هو من صنعهم. وأنا أرى انهم اكثر الناس خسارة في هذه الثورة. ثم هناك الملايين من المسلمين المعتدلين الذين يرفضون بشدة صعود التيار الديني. و بالاضافة إلى ذلك، ماذا سيصنع التيار الديني في دولة صارت كل اركانها اسلامية بالفعل؟ فالنظام المخلوع لم يترك شيئا إلا وقد زايد عليه بالدين - فنظام مبارك هو من قتل الاقباط في الكشح والعمرانية والاسكندرية، ولن تصير الأمور أسوأ مما كانت عليه. قلت لمحاوري وقتها اننا نريد تغيير هذا النظام بالكامل، وأننا ندعو لدولة مدنية ولتغيير كامل للدستور الحالي الذي يكرس الطائفية ويقدس الحاكم، حيث أصبح اكثر من ثمانين بالمائة من السلطة بين يدي رئيس الجمهورية! نريد دولة مؤسسات وليس دولة اشخاص.
انتهي حديثي مع مراسل جريدة النيويورك تايمز الامريكية، ولكن بقيت الامال والطموحات في ان تعبر مصر بسلام إلى شاطئ الحرية. ولم أكن اعلم أن هناك العديد من شرفاء الأقباط الذين خرجوا مثلي يبحثون عما كنت ابحث عنه من حياة كريمة وامان داخل الوطن. بل لم أكن أتصور أن يكون بينهم الكثير من الشهداء. أشعر بالفخر وانا اري صورة مينا نبيل هلال ابن حي الطوابق وهي تزين ميدان التحرير كأحد شهداء ثورة التحرير. وأشعر بالإعتزاز وأنا أرى أسماء العديد من المسيحيين الذين استشهدوا جنباً إلى جنب مع اخوتهم المسلمين دفاعاً عن مصر وكرامتها، و منهم:
الشهيد فؤاد سليمان اسعد
الشهيد ابانوب عوض الله
الشهيد جرجس لمعي موسي
الشهيد مايكل وصفي ابادير
الشهيدة مريم مكرم نظير
هذه الاسماء وهذه الصور هي لبعض الشهداء الاقباط الذين سقطوا في ثورة المصريين دفاعا عن حرية وطنهم ومن اجل مستقبل افضل لمصر وللمصريين. *فتحية إجلال إلى كل شهداء مصر الذين دشنوا ميدان التحرير بدمائهم حتي تعود مصر كما كانت رائدة الحضارة في العالم.*




http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=43895​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بعض من شهداء الاقباط في ثورة التحرير*

ربنا ينيح ارواحهم 
شكرا يا النهيسى للمتابعه 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بعض من شهداء الاقباط في ثورة التحرير*




KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا ينيح ارواحهم
> شكرا يا النهيسى للمتابعه
> ربنا يعوضك​


*آمين آمين آمين
شكرا أخى الغالى
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## ehabna3em (17 فبراير 2011)

*صور واسماء الشهداء الاقباط في ثورة 25 يناير*

*
شهداء الثورة  الاقباط ويوجد ايضا 
مينا ناجي
فؤاد سليمان اسعد
ربنا يصبر اهل جميع الشهداء ويديهم سلام وفرح







**



*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور واسماء الشهداء الاقباط في ثورة 25 يناير*

الرب ينيح ارواحهم فى فردوس النعيم ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: صور واسماء الشهداء الاقباط في ثورة 25 يناير*

*شكرا جدا الرب ينيح نفوسهم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2011)

*الشهيد يوسف أرمانيوس - السن 32 سنة




​

اصيب بطلق نارى بالرقبة من قبل قناص بقسم شرطة السلام اثناء محاولته انقاذ احد المصابين, يوسف استشهد بعد 7 ايام من الألم نُقل خلالها لثلاث مستشفيات, الرصاصة اخترقت الرقبة ونفذت من الظهر بعدما أحدثت تهتك بالرئة والحبل الشوكى نتج عنه شلل رباعى . *


----------



## بنت فبساوية (20 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم ويعطى أهلهم تعزية ورجاء*
*شكرا استاذى......*


----------



## Ramzi (20 فبراير 2011)

يسوع يريح ارواحهم
نحسدهم على الشهادة
المجد لك يا رب


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم في فردوس النعيم ​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم

ويعزي اسرهم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

*آمين يا يسوع
نيحهم بسلام 
مع أبائهم
أبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب*​


----------



## noraa (21 فبراير 2011)

[/S بجد كدة كتير احنا كدة فى مخطط للدمار بالمسيحين ربنا يرحمهم و يجعلهم مع شهداء نجع حماد والاسكندرية IZE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

*شهداء الأقباط الذين تم معرفتهم حتى اليوم​
1- مريم مكرم نظير‏,‏ وعمرها‏16‏ عاما‏,‏ وتدرس في الصف الأول الثانوي التجاري وهي بنت وحيدة بين ولدين هي أصغرهما‏.‏
2- كرستين سيلا‏ - 22‏ سنة‏ - حاصلة علي بكالوريوس ترجمة‏.‏
3- مايكل وصفي أبادير - 32سنة - حاصل علي دبلوم صناعي - يعمل فنيا في إحدي الشركات – استشهد يوم الجمعة ‏28‏ يناير أمام قسم الزاوية الحمراء
4- الطالبة أميرة سمير شحاتة – عمرها ‏16 سنة - تسكن بالرمل في الاسكندرية - قتلها ضابط شرطة بقسم الرمل ثان في بلكونة بيتها لأنها كانت تصور انتهاكات الشرطة يوم جمعة الغضب
5- جرجس لمعي موسي - وعمره ثلاثون عاما - يعمل سائقا - العائل الوحيد لأسرته - غير متزوج
6- أبانوب عوض الله نعيم - عمره‏ 18 عاما - له ثلاثة إخوة
7- فايز فهيم السيد - يبلغ من العمر‏24 سنة
8- مينا نبيل هلال جبرا - من القاهرة‏
9- مينا اسطفانوس – عمره 26 سنة - من ببا - يعمل نجارا
10- جرجس صابر‏
11- يوسف فايز أرمانيوس
12- فؤاد سليمان أسعد عبدالملاك - استشهد إثر تعرضه لثلاث رصاصات في الصدر‏ وأسفل الظهر‏ والقدم اليسري*


----------

